# White Springbok



## Gideon (Jan 21, 2007)

This is a pic of a very rare White Springbok antelope I thought I'd share


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2007)

He(?)'s beautiful! 
Got to love those albas! (Marco will be in here in no time with another photo...heehee!)


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 21, 2007)

Beautiful white fur!
(I don't think its albino because there's pigment in the eyes, horns and hooves. But could be wrong.)


----------



## Gideon (Jan 21, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> Beautiful white fur!
> (I don't think its albino because there's pigment in the eyes, horns and hooves. But could be wrong.)



Correct, the eyes are pigmented too


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 21, 2007)

ooh there black in its tail too  beautiful animal
wait one more dark area on the.....


----------



## cdub (Jan 21, 2007)

nice i've always wanted to see one of these. OK not really...i confess, but neato anyways


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh, well I was sorta just joking about the alba thing. Still, he is, indeed, neat.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanx for sharing.


----------

